# How to view hardware specs



## emadello (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello,

Whats the command to view hardware specs like Processor, Memory, etc.. ?


----------



## mk (Jul 16, 2009)

dmesg
dmidecode - from ports


----------



## tangram (Jul 16, 2009)

Use dmesg(8) for generic information, pciconf(8) for PCI devices, usbdevs(8) for USB devices and atacontrol(8) for ATA devices.

Examples of usage:

```
# dmesg | less
# pciconf -lvc
# usbdevs -v
# atacontrol list
```

The ports tree has some nicer applications such as sysutils/dmidecode.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 16, 2009)

And our in-house sysutils/sysinfo, of course.


----------



## xer (Jul 17, 2009)

more useful:

#dmesg -a
Show all data in the message buffer.
This includes any syslog records and /dev/console output.


----------



## aragon (Jul 17, 2009)

I find /var/run/dmesg.boot very useful.


----------



## tux2bsd (Jan 25, 2021)

An old Asus eeepc 1005HA (most likely 1005HA-B).  Works well.

```
FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p1 GENERIC i386
FCPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz (1599.85-MHz 686-class CPU)
real memory  = 1073741824 (1024 MB)
avail memory = 1003220992 (956 MB)
```
For Xorg it requires:
/etc/rc.conf

```
kld_list="i915kms"
```
Freebsd is by far more performant than Windows or Ubuntu (but it's old hardware so it's sluggish regardless).  It would be a lot quicker if it didn't have encrypted ZFS, didn't need either just tried those and can't be bother reinstalling (just a test rig, not a daily driver).

Looks like this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asus_Eee_PC#/media/File:Asus_Eee_1005HA.jpg


----------

